
Why did Churchill order the destruction of the bombes? - kafkaesq
http://history.stackexchange.com/questions/37420/why-did-churchill-order-the-destruction-of-the-bombes
======
Overtonwindow
You can see a Bombe at the National Cryptologic Museum (free) in Fort Meade
Maryland. Right in the shadow of NSA.

